# Glasgow diplomacy at it's best.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Scottish Diplomacy 

One thing about blokes from Scotland is that their hearts and humour are always in the right place! 

Jimmy MacDonald, a City Councillor from Glasgow, was asked on a local live radio talk show, just what he thought about the allegations of torture of suspected terrorists. His reply prompted his ejection from the studio, but to thunderous applause from the audience.

HIS STATEMENT: "If hooking up one rag-head terrorist's testicles to a car battery gets the truth out of the lying little camel shagger and saves just one Scottish soldier’s life, then I have only three things to say:


Red is positive, black is negative and make sure his nuts are wet."


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Only one problem there.

12V would only give a pleasant tingle. 

(and before you ask - NO, I haven't tried it!)

13A plug and the wire colours are brown and blue - that would blow his mind, and his nuts whether wet or not.

pippin le sadist


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Joking aside, what are we going to do with these 'people' maybe tattoo terrorist on their foreheads and let them loose for everyone to see, no masks to cowardly hide behind, nowhere to hide, punishment by death only encourages them to do their worst, they are even killing their own faith.

If their own communities do not make a better more visible stand against them, they too will become untrusted, as it appears they are hiding amongst their own.

We need a government with real guts to pass and implement laws to sort it now.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The only way to control them is by sharia law. If they want to steal my freedom then we cut off their hands. :? 8O


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

And the very next day this councillor took part in a support march for blogger Raif Badawi, or what? Maybe he should advise the Saudis that the use of electricity is so much more modern than old-school whipping?

I still believe that terrorist attacks are attacks against our western, liberal civilization, gouverned by law. Now if we tortured suspected terrorists we act exactly as barbaric as they do. So the terrorists would have already reached one of their goals.

Besides that: Already Napoleon Bonaparte knew that the one thing you can NEVER expect from somebody being tortured, is that he tells the truth. The recently published US report on torture has confirmed this. So if we tortured suspected terrorists, not a single live of any scottish soldier would be saved. On the contrary, because such actions would infuriate even more people, *it would actually put additional soldier's lives in danger!*

Sorry for the rant.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Funnily enough at least 2 other radio interviewees in Florida and Canada have given an identical reply according to a Snopes. Great minds think alike! :wink:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Well it made me laugh  It was probably a relative of mine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/bechtol.asp

Yet more bollox designed to whip up hatred and racism. The internet is full of em.

Who starts these things? Where do they come from?

We have more to fear from exploding hedgehogs than terrorists in the UK.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

barryd said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/bechtol.asp
> 
> We have more to fear from exploding hedgehogs than terrorists in the UK.


So 7 July was exploding hedgehogs, that is good to know.

Dave

Great joke but us thin skinned Jocks would never make such remarks!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

brynric said:


> Funnily enough at least 2 other radio interviewees in Florida and Canada have given an identical reply according to a Snopes. Great minds think alike! :wink:


A bit like the alleged rant by an Australian politician moaning about "immigrants" wanting to move there and "ruin" the country.

Methinks he was a couple of hundred years late there :roll:

But at least the new "immigrants" have a choice over whether they go there and ruin the place I suppose.

It turned out that rant had been used several times before by "old immigrants" moaning about "new immigrants".


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes and the 7th of July was nearly 8 years ago. Lessons learned and what has happened here since. Bugger all. 

The government and the media want you to feel threatened. It sells papers, makes news and the governement justify their reason to exist and keep us all under control. 

More people probably get killed by lightening than terrorists in the UK. Tragic as it was in Paris recently more people probably died on the French roads than were shot that day but it strikes fear across the globe as its "Terrorists". 9/11 is probably responsible for a lot of this fear and it did indeed change the world forever but it seems to me as far as the western world is concerned the likelyhood of anything like that happening again is minimal and the scale of attacks in recent years is less and less.

IF they were such a threat it would happen everyday. They are not IMO.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/bechtol.asp
> 
> Yet more bollox designed to whip up hatred and racism. The internet is full of em.
> 
> ...


The committee of SHARIA is very upset

S.ave

H.edgehogs

A.gainst

R.acial

I.njustice

A.nd stop blowing them up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "barryd"
> Yes and the 7th of July was nearly 8 years ago. Lessons learned and what has happened here since. Bugger all.
> 
> The government and the media want you to feel threatened. It sells papers, makes news and the governement justify their reason to exist and keep us all under control.
> ...


Hallelujah......................

Have you all noticed that the Governments of the "Free" world have taken the opportunity handed them on a plate by "Je bloody suis Charlie" to claw back in days freedoms hard won over many many years (and impose even more draconian snooping powers on everybody) in days?

......and all the populace do is applaud them for making everyone feel safe. :roll:

Ohh as for "Je bloody suis Charlie" this is how "united" the Leaders were with the marchers.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/01/12/merkel-cameron-hollande-paris_n_6454940.html

The whole thing was faked and our heroic defenders of "Free Speech" :roll: never went near the march, let alone lead it.

As I suspected just a load of hypocritical, cynical, jumping on the bandwagon.

Do you really believe they are doing anything more than protecting their own interests by protecting the interests of those who control them?


----------



## lolmoore (Aug 28, 2014)

*Jihadist Offenders List*

Well you can use the system to check up if your new neighbour is a fiddler - "The child sex offender disclosure scheme allows parents, carers and guardians to formally ask the police to tell them if someone has a record for child sexual offences"

There is also a "National Violent Offender and Domestic Violence Registry", you can also check someone's credit worthiness.

If one of the enemy moved in next to me why can I not check on their Jihadi credentials 8O

I would rather have a wife beating, thieving fiddler move in next door (about which I can check up and be forewarned) than someone who has been off to chop the heads off ******, and I wouldn't have a clue :evil:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to go on the internet and find out all about everybody, that will be very reliable. Then you can go and break their windows or burn their houses.

OR you could just report any suspicious activity and let the Police investigate, then if there is evidence it can go to a court and be dealt with.

I prefer the second option. I can't be doing with paranoid people, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

“Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you”


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/bechtol.asp
> 
> Yet more bollox designed to whip up hatred and racism. The internet is full of em.
> 
> ...


Thats abit of a sweeping statement after what happened on 7th July 2005 and to poor Lee Rigby Barry.
It will only get worse before it gets better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes ok it was a sweeping statement and what happened was indeed horrific both on 7/7 and to Lee Rigby and please do not think that I am casting aside such atrosities as trivial. What I am trying to put across is just how in the great scheme of things how few and far between these events are. I dont think things are going to get worse or are getting worse. They were worse ten years ago. Bali, Spanish train bomb, 7/7 etc. It aint happening on that scale anymore but you wouldnt think so when you look at the media and public frenzy about anything to do with Terrorism.

I just dont think Al Queda / ISIS / Whoever have any teeth anymore, at least not here. After all they are just ideas not some super organised killer army thats going to take over the world but thats exactly what the media and government are trying to get you all to think! I think some credit has to be given to our security services but just think about it for a minute. If there were thousands and thousands of Islamic Terrorists living amongst us who are happy to die and want us all dead. Why are they not doing so every day? Why are they not shooting up shopping centres, driving cars packed with explosives into our schools etc etc?

Why? Because 99.9% of them just want to get on with their lives and are not terrorists! Yes you may see islamic Rallys and Muslims burning flags etc but you see all sorts of people protesting and being radical. Most of them will just go back to their families and day jobs and wont go around blowing people up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you"


I wonder where you got that from


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's only a joke, and harmless banter, but saying that sort of thing can even get you thrown out of UKIP these days! Has the world gone totally PC mad?

Good idea to have a register that you can refer to every time you see someone who looks like a muslim too! Any suggestions for a name? 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We could require them to sew some kind of insignia onto their clothes so we can recognise them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And the tattoo parlours will be sharpening their needles too, in gleeful anticipation.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You know what? If there was one night arranged in advance were we went out and smashed the windows of every curry house they would get the message wouldn't they. The "enemy" I mean as one of our members called them. We could call it crystal night. That has a ring to it I think.

Seriously we live in times when we need to control the knuckle dragging extremists in our midst, because no one else will.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dick

'Curry house'? Most of them I know are Indian i.e. Hindu, what has that got to do with Islamist terrorism?

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What difference does that make Geoff? They are foreigners and not white British aren’t they? We knuckle draggers can’t be expected to know everything. Take the time of the Sun’s campaign against child abuse, we were surrounding the paediatrician’s house in Portsmouth and shouting pedo, pedo. You will be splitting hairs over that next. :lol: 

Seriously though most curry houses here are run by Bangladeshis, and serve meat, even the so called “Indian” ones. 

Dick


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah and while we are at it, make them live in one place and put a wall around them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gholt417 said:


> Yeah and while we are at it, make them live in one place and put a wall around them.


What would you call that 'place' Jericho, Jerusalem, Rye. or Chester?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> gholt417 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and while we are at it, make them live in one place and put a wall around them.
> ...


They already have one - Gaza?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They forgot the 100 foot deep moat


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> They forgot the 100 foot deep moat


We've made a start it's called "The Severn". :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

10 foot when the floods come, because of all the silt


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"We've made a start it's called "The Severn""

What about the **** of Offa?

That didn't work either. :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

pippin said:


> "We've made a start it's called "The Severn""
> 
> What about the **** of Offa?
> 
> That didn't work either. :lol:


***************

Or Wat. Now HE had a plan.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pippin, the communist troll is just having a go at me as usual when he said the Severn

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone remember Enoch Powell?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I will never forget Enoch - I heard him speak at a meeting once.

He was an amazing orator with a brilliant mind .

He had the gumption to voice what many were thinking and was pilloried for it.

His "rivers of blood" speech was very much misinterpreted and the basic message behind it holds true to this day.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Pippin, the communist troll is just having a go at me as usual when he said the Severn
> 
> tony


Why is it only trolling when I have a go at you - never when you make baseless accusations about me?

But you are right on one thing - the Severn isn't deep enough or wide enough. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

troll 'that's nice' dear 'trade ' member


----------



## lolmoore (Aug 28, 2014)

*Calm Down and get the facts right*

Not sure how my post created responses with racist smears as in no way is race mentioned - I intimated my issue was with the extreme end of the Muslim faith which has followers from all races - racist, no - xenophobic or bigoted, maybe 

In the grand scheme I do feel the Christian ethic of turning the other cheek and live and let live will eventually be ground into the earth by the Muslim tenet of convert or destroy 8O

signed the paranoid knuckle dragging extremist :wink:


----------

